# Where can you to buy and sell pigeons?



## beyond21st (Apr 11, 2003)

.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Most places I know of are on the internet such as www.eggbid.com which allows you to bid on birds people are selling, or sell yours. There are message boards such as on pigeons.com "forsale" section, or www.ihop.com (international house of pigeons)and many pigeon sites will have links to to other sites where you can post ads about buying or selling. And these are great places to find people near you who might know other locals who are selling or looking to buy. What state are you in? If there's another member here near you they might be able to help you out locally. You could also try a search engine and type "pigeons for sale", if you use the quotation marks, the engine looks for that exact phrase which can make things quicker.

Try posting what you want to buy/sell on the "forsale" area of pigeons.com, and continue posting at other places too. the more you post, the better response you get!

Good luck!

Suzanne


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

The feed stores in my area have bulletin boards where breeders can place their ads.Some of the large pet supply stores also have bulletin boards.If there are local pigeon clubs in your area and you can get to a meeting,you'll be able meet alot of other fanciers in you area and they could help you with advice on how they sell their surplus.Also at pigeon shows they have a For Sale section.


----------



## beyond21st (Apr 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by beyond21st:
> *.*


----------



## beyond21st (Apr 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by beyond21st:
> *.*


----------



## Taco Bill (Apr 6, 2002)

Hi B-21

I have some great homers that come from 500 mile racing stock.
Have a look at some that I have sold: http://www.geocities.com/tacobillau/For-Sale.html


----------



## beyond21st (Apr 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by beyond21st:
> *.*


----------

